# Waterproof Rocking Chair for Outside Use



## jhcoo (Sep 4, 2012)

First time post, so I'm hoping some of you can help me out. My wife's parents gave us a rocking chair, which my wife is hoping we can waterproof and then keep outside on the patio. We live in Southern California, so there isn't a ton of rain to worry about, but it's still something I'm concerned about. The chair most likely came from a furniture store, and looks to already be finished with stain and poly. What steps would we need to take to waterproof it for outdoor use? Can something be applied over the existing finish, or would I be better off trying to sand the whole thing down and starting over? Any help or advice you can give is much appreciated. 

Thanks again, 
Jon


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Jon, First, Welcome to the forums,:thumbsup: it's a great place with really good people.
Knowing what kind of wood you're dealing with would help some. Was the rocker originally made to be outside? To be safe, I would strip it and use oil based spar -thane or spar varnish on it. Spar has a UV blocker in it and is made to "flex" with the expansion and contraction due to moisture in the air. I'd think the UV blocker to be more important in So. Cal.
I'm no expert, and there may be others to chime in with even better advice, with the knowledge I have, this is what I would do.
Have Fun


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not knowing what finish is on the rocker I would assume its an interior finish and strip it with paint and varnish remover. Then I would finish it back with a marine grade spar varnish. You probably should pay special attention to the joints on the rocker also. I would assume it was assemblied with interior glue and any voids at the joints would allow water in. If you see any gaps you might flood extra varnish in the void with an eyedroper or small brush to seal moisture out. 

It might be best in the long run to find one of these naked furniture stores that makes the furniture themselves and have them assemble a rocker with a glue like titebond III and then just finish it. That would save you the trouble of refinishing the rocker and would have the protection of having it built with an exterior glue.


----------



## jhcoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies. Sounds like my best bet would be to fully strip and then refinish. Though if I get stuck, perhaps I'll just convince my wife it looks good indoors. 

Thanks again for the advice. This forum seems like a great group of people, and I've already learned a lot just from reading everybody else's posts. I look forward to continuing my education here.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jhcoo said:


> Thank you both for the replies. Sounds like my best bet would be to fully strip and then refinish. Though if I get stuck, perhaps I'll just convince my wife it looks good indoors.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice. This forum seems like a great group of people, and I've already learned a lot just from reading everybody else's posts. I look forward to continuing my education here.


Wait a few months before you strip it. Its a messy job and strippers don't do well below 70 degrees. It should be done outdoors because the chemical fumes are very unhealthy.


----------

